# Those Crazy '70's!



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Can anyone here identify with this photo?




I sure can! From the "fashion" of the time to the silly furniture, abstract artwork and mutton-chop sideburns, I was there!

Of course there are a few things missing from the picture ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)

No, look closer it's on the table...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unless, of course this was your recreational choice


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Heh, heh ...

Yeah, the hooch is OK - it looks like there's two bottle of liquor, a beer bottle and a couple of old Pepsi bottles - oddly enough, all empty. That might explain the chick on the floor.

As for the OTHER "recreational choice" ... I'm not sure, but that might be a joint that the guy on the left is holding between his index and middle fingers. layful:

Oh, and I am SO stealing your spinning leaf - thankies!

ETA: I believe it's 2 girls and 4 guys .... the '70's, the Age of Experimentation!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Heh, heh ...
> 
> Yeah, the hooch is OK - it looks like there's two bottle of liquor, a beer bottle and a couple of old Pepsi bottles - oddly enough, all empty. That might explain the chick on the floor.



Yeah, I had to do a double take on that one...seems I remember something about a furry rug...




> Oh, and I am SO stealing your spinning leaf - thankies!




 Your welcome, but your on your own for the other paraphanalia (are we going to get kicked off the forum for this conversation?)



> ETA: I believe it's 2 girls and 4 guys .... the '70's, the Age of Experimentation!



Aaahhh, yes the '70's. It was the best of times, it was the worst of times....that was a very long decade for me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Yeah, I had to do a double take on that one...seems I remember something about a furry rug...



Heck, I wasn't satisfied with just a furry rug in my apartment - I had the insides of my Triumph TR-6 sports car done in beige fur!

Here comes da' white-boy pimp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I'm surprised British Leland didn't put a price on my head ...




> Your welcome, but your on your own for the other paraphanalia (are we going to get kicked off the forum for this conversation?)



Nah ... now if we were talking bath salts that would be a different matter. 




> Aaahhh, yes the '70's. It was the best of times, it was the worst of times....that was a very long decade for me.



The '70's were my BEST decade. It started off horribly with the death of my father and sister within a month of each other, but it ended with my discovering all the legal (and some not-so-legal) joys of living on my own in big, bad NYC. I was at the top of my game - never again would I ever make as many friends, go so many places or do so many things as I did in those years.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 1, 2013)

I skipped the '70s. Not much I liked about those years. I just stayed in the '50s


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I skipped the '70s. Not much I liked about those years. I just stayed in the '50s



I stayed in the '50's for less than two years, and at THAT they were two years that I've totally forgotten, except for the strange feeling I have that I was incontinent a lot ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Heck, I wasn't satisfied with just a furry rug in my apartment - I had the insides of my Triumph TR-6 sports car done in beige fur!



Oh yeah..the TR-6 ..my friend had one and he drove it like a maniac..I remember my life flashing before my eyes on one particularly hairy ride on I-80 (I-84 now) in Portland..Those were screaming little machines..wish I had one now!



> The '70's were my BEST decade.......never again would I ever make as many friends, go so many places or do so many things as I did in those years.



Same here..went through a divorce after being married too young, before I could let my independent self really blossom.  After that the party and good times were on for 15 years.  Most of the fond (and not so fond) memories I have were of times between 1974 and 1985.

The two favorite cars I owned were from that time...a 1975 Mustang Stallion, red and black and a 1978 Firebird Trans Am, white with gold trim...they don't make really cool cars for the middle class anymore.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 1, 2013)

*rkunsaw*..for you:  Cool music, dancing and cars...

Best of Times ...PartI





Best of Times...PartII

[video=youtube_share;3lT1sHyi2eY]http://youtu.be/3lT1sHyi2eY[/video]


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Oh yeah..the TR-6 ..my friend had one and he drove it like a maniac..I remember my life flashing before my eyes on one particularly hairy ride on I-80 (I-84 now) in Portland..Those were screaming little machines..wish I had one now!



I liked them so much I ended up having 3 of them in a row! One I had set-up for rallying, the other was an everyday driver (took it to Florida and back several times) and the last one caved in on me courtesy of an elderly lady in a '71 Cadillac who ran a light - they had to cut me out of it. 




> Same here..went through a divorce after being married too young, before I could let my independent self really blossom.  After that the party and good times were on for 15 years.  Most of the fond (and not so fond) memories I have were of times between 1974 and 1985.
> 
> The two favorite cars I owned were from that time...a 1975 Mustang Stallion, red and black and a 1978 Firebird Trans Am, white with gold trim...they don't make really cool cars for the middle class anymore.



Well, at least you were open-minded enough to own a Ford AND a GM. 

My fave was the '63 split-window 'Vette - talk about a *beast*! That thing shouldn't have been street-legal ... buck-board ride, useless in anything but warm, dry weather and more temperamental than a spoiled 6-year-old, but MAN the power!


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 1, 2013)

We used bongs where I lived. There was bamboo around to make the tube out of and all you needed then was a metal tube and a bowl/screen. I had one that was three feet long for parties.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> We used bongs where I lived. There was bamboo around to make the tube out of and all you needed then was a metal tube and a bowl/screen. I had one that was three feet long for parties.



Don't tell me - you looked like this when you used it ...

 

Those massive bongs were always impressive - kudos!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

Now, it was the mid-sixties and pre crazy seventies . . .  I never much cared for bongs.  In the beginning, when nobody new what was what . . .  my buddies and I would walk around on base, IN UNIFORM, sharing what we called a "Dennis the Menace's father's pipe".  We were cool about it but I do remember taking a puff as an officer approached and calmly (with my mind in outer space) saluted him, "Good afternoon, Sir!"  No problem.  HA!  Later, when somebody produced a bong, I just never got the hang of it.  Just roll another joint and get on with it...


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 3, 2013)

"Don't tell me - you looked like this when you used it ..."

I was about that tanned from fishing/diving but I'd be wearing jeans, Hawaiian shirt and flip flops but other than that it's me.


Oh, I had long hair too.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 3, 2013)

We must have really liked the '70's!  We have two threads going and I'm about confused.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> "Don't tell me - you looked like this when you used it ..."
> 
> I was about that tanned from fishing/diving but I'd be wearing jeans, Hawaiian shirt and flip flops but other than that it's me.
> 
> ...



I STILL have long hair.

... unfortunately it's in my armpits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Ozarkgal said:
			
		

> We must have really liked the '70's!  We have two threads going and I'm about confused.



Two threads going about _what_? 

Oh ... yeah ...

I _think_ they were good years, but it's a bit hazy. Something about rotating mirror balls, women and sheep comes to mind, but I really don't know how they all relate.


----------



## TICA (Apr 5, 2013)

I had a TR-6 too.  Loved that car.  Would put a scarf on my head, huge sunglasses and cruise along.  Thought I was so cool!!!  Most of the 70's are a fuzzy memory, but I've been told I had a great time!!layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 5, 2013)

[





> TICA;8343]   Thought I was so cool!!!layful:





That because we were cool..the coolest ever!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2013)

TICA said:


> I had a TR-6 too.  Loved that car.  Would put a scarf on my head, huge sunglasses and cruise along.  Thought I was so cool!!!  Most of the 70's are a fuzzy memory, but I've been told I had a great time!!layful:



It was the wood dash - _that's_ what made the girlies swoon! layful:

I'll never forget the time I got one of them stuck on the beach in Florida - a bunch of hillbillies came by and rescued me, and we ended up having a great ol' time!

Ah, memories ...



Ozarkgal said:


> [
> 
> That because we were cool..the coolest ever!



Looking around at the _new_ generation, I tend to agree with you!


----------



## TICA (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup, the dash was pretty special!   Only thing I didn't like about the car was that I had to replace the exhaust system every 3 years and it cost a fortune.  The back window was plastic and the zipper broke one year under the weight of the snow but I still drove it.  It was actually pretty good in the snow - better than the 1/2 ton truck I had at the same time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2013)

TICA said:


> Yup, the dash was pretty special!   Only thing I didn't like about the car was that I had to replace the exhaust system every 3 years and it cost a fortune.  The back window was plastic and the zipper broke one year under the weight of the snow but I still drove it.  It was actually pretty good in the snow - better than the 1/2 ton truck I had at the same time.



Heh, heh - yeah, the back window ... I spent a small fortune on magic chemicals trying to brighten it up and remove the stains and scratches. I finally just bit the bullet and bought a new top.

The exhaust system WAS an expensive beast, wasn't it?

I always had bad times with the Lucas electrical system. I never understood how a car made in England could die out so quickly on a damp or rainy day. And this happened to all THREE of the cars I owned, not just one. But I suppose that was part of its charm! 

I drove mine in the snow too, but I tried to avoid it whenever possible, especially in the rally car - I had, um, "tweaked" it so that it was quite a bit more powerful than the factory had planned for. 

Calibrating the dual carbs was always a treat, too!  

Still, I would own one of those again in a second.

ETA: And the funky OE lever-arm shocks in the back - OOFFF!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 5, 2013)

Phil:





> I'll never forget the time I got one of them stuck on the beach in Florida - a bunch of hillbillies came by and rescued me, and we ended up having a great ol' time!



There must be some mistake...Hillbillies on the beach....in Florida???


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil:
> 
> There must be some mistake...Hillbillies on the beach....in Florida???



I swear - they were from the swamps down in the Southwest area. I'm not sure if they have a name, but I didn't want to call them "swampbillies". 

My radiator had sprung a leak when I was trying to muscle the car out of the sand, when what should pull up but an old flat-bed stake-truck filled with swampbillies, singin' and drinkin' and such! We got to talking and for some reason they took pity on me (maybe it was the magic herbs I was trying to patch the radiator with). 

For whatever reason they pulled out a set of ramps, winched the car onto the flat-bed and I got in with Jethro and Ellie May and Grandpa and all the rest of the family. They were drinking Colt .45's and smoking nasty, smelly little cigars and listening to something I later found out was called "Zydeco", a form of Creole music.

We got back to their spread (literally - it took up several acres, most of which was filled with all sorts of rusted-out vehicles and mangy old dogs), set a place for me at dinner, entertained me and even set me up on a cot in the living room. In the morning they went out to their tool shed, fired up their welder and 1-2-3, fixed the radiator. They wouldn't accept any money, either - just said they were glad to help.

I always _suspected_ I lead a charmed life; this just proved it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 6, 2013)

*Phil*....Okay..we know it's the '70's and there is some confusion in my mind as to the reality of certain events....but are you sure you didn't take a right turn and end up in Louisiana?  In any event you were indeed charmed as I could envision any number of not so great scenarios. 

I myself led a charmed existence and shudder to think of some of the antics I pulled, places I went where I had no business being, and people I trusted that I had no business trusting, but somehow it always worked out good.

You would not dare do those things these days and live 2 hours to tell about it.


----------



## Anne (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Phil*....Okay..we know it's the '70's and there is some confusion in my mind as to the reality of certain events....but are you sure you didn't take a right turn and end up in Louisiana?  In any event you were indeed charmed as I could envision any number of not so great scenarios.
> 
> I myself led a charmed existence and shudder to think of some of the antics I pulled, places I went where I had no business being, and people I trusted that I had no business trusting, but somehow it always worked out good.
> 
> You would not dare do those things these days and live 2 hours to tell about it.



Isn't that the truth?!!  For me, it was the 60's, but some of the things......   We used to do a lot of hitchhiking, I remember, and planned to someday make our way from MN to CA.   We never did do that, but still were very lucky to get through all that alive, considering what could have happened.
Of course, those were different times, for sure....


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Phil*....Okay..we know it's the '70's and there is some confusion in my mind as to the reality of certain events....but are you sure you didn't take a right turn and end up in Louisiana?  In any event you were indeed charmed as I could envision any number of not so great scenarios.



To this day I don't know what they were doing on the mid-east coast of the state when they were from the south-west part, but there they were and there their homestead was.

I've learned not to question Providence (the Divine State, not The Ocean State  ). 



> I myself led a charmed existence and shudder to think of some of the antics I pulled, places I went where I had no business being, and people I trusted that I had no business trusting, but somehow it always worked out good.



Same here - I often claim that I shouldn't be alive, given all that's happened to me.



> You would not dare do those things these days and live 2 hours to tell about it.



Well, I don't know about THAT ... _some_ of the things I _might_ still do ... it all depends ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> We must have really liked the '70's!  We have two threads going and I'm about confused.



That's because the '70's were confusing . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

Phil..





> Well, I don't know about THAT ... _some of the things I might still do ... it all depends ... _



 Ditto on that...have you heard the one about the travelling salesman that was at the bar when a beautiful Chinese lady walked in. Salesman says, "Hey, bartender I'd like to buy that beautiful Chinese lady a drink.....?? Well, the punchline is...he didn't learn either....LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil..
> 
> Ditto on that...have you heard the one about the travelling salesman that was at the bar when a beautiful Chinese lady walked in. Salesman says, "Hey, bartender I'd like to buy that beautiful Chinese lady a drink.....?? Well, the punchline is...he didn't learn either....LOL





Sorry - you left me at the bank with that one ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Bill Clinton, OJ Simpson and The Pope walk into a bar and the bartender says, "What is this, a joke?"


----------

